# HO Bridge 4 Arch



## ilovebridges (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is an HO 4 arch bridge I made, as you can see from the photo before paint, it is made entirely of foam, 3/16" each course.
Still a little bit to do on it yet.


----------



## jshack (Jul 29, 2015)

WOW 2 months and no comments? 
Very nice, what material is this? looks like foam.
Paint looks realistic.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work...

jshack, I would've noticed earlier but us mods tend to lose track...what with slaying spam dragons, breaking up school yard slap fests and watching the silver backs thump their chests around the younger males in the group...gets a little busy sometimes. :laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Torsion (Dec 25, 2013)

Very nice. Nicely painted, make a mold and you can sell them.:thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

jshack said:


> WOW 2 months and no comments?
> Very nice, what material is this? looks like foam.
> Paint looks realistic.


I quite agree. I don't know how I managed to miss seeing this
outstanding work earlier. Thank you for posting it. That's the
kind of craftsman ship we all wish we could do.

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Could you let us know the construction process?


----------



## ilovebridges (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks guys, your words are encouraging. I don't know if I can make molds but I was thinking about making kits, maybe.

it is made of laminated sheets of thin foam board, 1/4", which after the paper backing and glue is removed, becomes about 3/16" thick, which is about right for HO stone block. The sheets are ripped on my radial arm saw, then crosscut to their necessary lengths. 

A word of caution, never use a table saw when cutting foam, if using a large motorized saw, use only a radial arm, for the sake of safety. Even that requires much caution, but it is the safest of the big saws, as you can always see the blade, and your fingers, at every moment. 

There are many steps between start and finish with a bridge such as this, but simply put, the sheets are glued together one on top of the other, until the desired height is met. The bridge is built upside down, meaning you build from the deck up to the piers, while it is upside down. The final deck work is done last, after turning the bridge upright.

I do make these for people, because I love making them so much that I can't possible use all that I tend to make. I don't know if it is appropriate to say this but, if you contact my email, we can discuss it. I actually have a few sitting around that I made for displays, but don't really need. Single through multiple arch.
some of my other work in other gauges is displayed on my website at:

http://www.jcstudiosinc.com/TimW

or i can be reached thru my email at:

[email protected]


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Would a jig saw or band saw work?


----------



## ilovebridges (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't see why a band saw wouldn't work, a jig saw blade would work too with a straight edge, but both I think would be tedious, but yes I think so. It can be cumbersome to make numerous pieces the same size for each of the different parts of the bridge, but yes, can be done. A sharp knife as well, with the 3/16" foam, or a hot knife blade, if making one bridge, but it will take awhile. I like to make them quickly, therefore I opt for the quickest way to cut numerous pieces, but if making one bridge, I don't see a real obstacle other than the extra time.


----------

